# Sig Request.



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Could someone turn this into a sig but spiced up a little?


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

For anyone who wants to work with a render...










Not the best quality, but I think its good enough to make a sig out of.

Edit: Just realised I cut part of the guy's arm off. Oops...

Edit2: Okay just realised I cut an entire arm off. LOL

Edit3:










Kinda boring...but thats the best I could do. Lets hope someone comes up with something better!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice. cheers.


----------

